# RIP Neil Peart



## Robo Rivard (Jan 10, 2020)

Neil Peart just died!... Brain cancer. Man, if someone had an influence on me....


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sad news. A fantastic player and very interesting guy.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 10, 2020)

One of my favorite drummers. So sad to see him go!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 10, 2020)

So sad. A huge inspiration to so many drummers for so many years, including myself.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 10, 2020)

Sad. he lost his daughter and his wife years ago. A great drummer and a great human being. God Speed Neil.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh so sorry, Rush my favorite band! I had the luck of seeing they live...


----------



## bigcatJC (Jan 10, 2020)

How awful! 
I bet I saw Rush live 6 or 7 times. Neil was always known for being stoic onstage, but on the Vapor Trails tour (after his wife and child died and Rush was on hiatus all those years), he actually smiled several times! It was a great night...I think the band and the fans knew how close we had come to losing Rush in those years and everyone appreciated things a bit more. Just my theory, and one of my favorite memories.
RIP.


----------



## transverb (Jan 10, 2020)

Still remember sitting in the basement in complete darkness listening on my Hi-Fi stereo system to Moving Pictures on repeat and then catching Rush live during their Test for Echo Tour. One of my all-time favourite bands and drummers. Rest in peace Neil. Thank you for all you have given to the world and to music.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 10, 2020)

I saw a clip of Neil talking about his mom coming put to see Rush play. After the concert she said "Neil you should smile more when you play" He said, "Mom, it's hard" (referring to what he had to physically do to play some of the songs) I thought that was an amazing response. 

He was such talent and was so incredibly grounded. I hope he's up in heaven with his first wife and daughter.


----------



## Karma (Jan 10, 2020)

So sad. A true master of his craft, both as a drummer and a lyricist. RIP Neil


----------



## Ifness (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes, very sad. A great musician, lyricist, and man. And a long time inspiration in my life, musically and otherwise.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jan 10, 2020)

We have lost a great musician and human being. I'm thankful he stayed the course - Rush brought a lot of joy and meaning into the world.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 10, 2020)

This is so heartbreaking. Neil and Rush changed my life as a young aspiring drummer. Thank you, master... rest in peace.

"The treasure of a life is a measure of love and respect
The way you live, the gifts that you give
In the fullness of time
It's the only return that you expect"


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 11, 2020)

I feel like I've lost a second father. Not taking it well.


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 11, 2020)

What a massive loss. One of the best drummers of all time across all genres. Rush was a huge influence for me when I was writing the more progressive stuff, and Neil's lyrics were always so reflective and full of though.

It's sad to see your heroes exit the stage one by one.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Jan 11, 2020)

Without Neil Peart I never pick up a pair of drumsticks, and that never puts me on a path to hear Stravinsky and think Orchestral Music has something to say.

He was the catalyst of my musical journey and this just hits so hard.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 11, 2020)

A huge loss to the world. Amazing human period.


----------



## Royosho (Jan 11, 2020)

It's ironic it was brain cancer. The human brain just wasn't meant to handle the amount of odd timings and drums Neil was accustomed to utilizing. Neil was more than human. A true leader and visionary, breaking the boundaries of music, and a gift to the world.


----------



## ceemusic (Jan 11, 2020)

Royosho said:


> It's ironic it was brain cancer. The human brain just wasn't meant to handle the amount of odd timings and drums Neil was accustomed to utilizing.



WTF- Seriously?


----------



## Royosho (Jan 11, 2020)

ceemusic said:


> WTF- Seriously?


Lighten up, man. It's a compliment.


----------



## ceemusic (Jan 11, 2020)

Royosho said:


> Lighten up, man. It's a compliment.



No, it's one of the most moronic statements I've heard in a while.


----------



## Royosho (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm saying Neil Peart's technique and skill was beyond the boundaries of the human brain. Stop hating.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 11, 2020)

The world just became a worse place.  Every time we lose an exceptional individual like him, in that same moment 100 absolute mental amoeba are born.


----------



## JEPA (Jan 11, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> The world just became a worse place.  Every time we lose an exceptional individual like him, in that same moment 100 absolute mental amoeba are born.


I feel really sad... :(


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 12, 2020)

From _The New Yorker_, an article by staff writer Amanda Petrusich.

_Until his death, Peart was considered by many to be the greatest living rock drummer; watching him play, it’s hard not to start thinking he possessed several phantom limbs. The sound was merciless. _









The Misfit Awesomeness of Neil Peart and Rush


Watching Peart play the drums gave a sense that he might possess several phantom limbs.




www.newyorker.com


----------

